# C2Motorsports 2.5L SRI: Significant Gains For Your N/A OR FI Project



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

C2Motorsports may be known for our software and hardware geared towards those going forced induction but we have definitely not forgotten about those looking to make good power on a naturally aspirated motor! 

The C2Motorsports 2.5L Short Runner Intake has been specially engineered to fit the Mk5 2.5L motor with no extra modification and give significant results for both Naturally Aspirated and Forced Induction applications. When the SRI is coupled with the appropriate software, you will be pleasantly surprised at the amount of power gain experienced whether you have a turbo or not. 

-100% NO MODIFICATION bolt-on design 
-TB retains OEM location for intake compatibility 
-Reuse factory fuel rail and injectors 
-Reuse factory mounting bolts 
-Reuse factory intake gaskets 
-Reuse factory throttle body gaskets 
-Supplied throttle body bolts 
-Supplied vacuum fittings 

**Dyno proven 200whp capable** 

 
 
 

As always, if you purchase the SRI specific software at the same time as the SRI, we will knock $100 off the price of software! 

If you have any questions about the 2.5L SRI, you can call 502-895-3660 or email to [email protected]


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

what are the gains like past 5k rpm? 
can you post the dyno showing the C2 SRI with C2 specific software?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Would look awesome gold plated. Waiting to see what IE has to offer before I pull the trigger on any of them.


----------



## drivingon9 (Apr 10, 2002)

Any 2012 Jetta love for the SRI yet?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Where Danny go??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Where Danny go??


 quit and moved out of state


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


> any reason why the_ dyno proven_ results have not been posted yet with C2 SRI/ C2 software?


 
I will ask that the dyno chart be pulled from the Mustang Dyno PC so we can update with a picture, in the meantime here is the tech specs from the best run: 

201.1whp 
175.5wtq 
Car Specifications: 
2007 VW 2.5 Rabbit 
5 speed w/88k miles 
-Neuspeed Short Ram Intake 
-C2Motorsports QuickFlow 2.5 SRI 
-C2Motorsports 93 oct SRI tune 
-OBX 2.5 Headers 
-C2Motorsports 3" SS Exhaust 
-BFI Motor Mounts


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can you give a rough estimate of how much shop time it would take a professional to install this? I looked at the instructions, and it seems pretty involved. Thanks.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> 225hp/201.1whp (using a drivetrain loss of 12%)
> 196tq/175.5wtq (using a drivetrain loss of 12%)


 lol, the numbers were calculated wrong. 

a 12% loss on a 225 bhp car would result in a 27hp loss, therefore 198 whp. 

same with the torque numbers. 

when you work with percentages you have to keep in mind that they are not linear. 
for example: the 6% of 100 is 6, so a 6% loss would be a resulting 94. 
but 94+6% is not 100. 6% of 94 is 5.64, resulting in 99.64 

point is, re do your numbers, and work them backwards. 

i would have thought that you guys knew this.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Jon1983 said:


> Can you give a rough estimate of how much shop time it would take a professional to install this? I looked at the instructions, and it seems pretty involved. Thanks.


 Removed a hep one from a buddies and put oem mani back on. Took 3 hours, total including untucking everything, putting engine cover all that stuff back on.


----------



## psn (May 22, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> lol, the numbers were calculated wrong.
> 
> a 12% loss on a 225 bhp car would result in a 27hp loss, therefore 198 whp.
> 
> ...


 You're 100% correct about all of the above, but I'm not sure why anyone even cares about theoretical at-the-crank numbers (is it just to compare with the stock 150 or 170 hp?). At the end of the day, the engine's power is delivered to the ground via the wheels and that's the only power that can be directly measured. Personally I'd be more interested in whp before and whp after. 

By the way, assuming that they measured 201.1 whp*, they're getting 228.5 at the crank (using the 12% loss assumption). In this case, their numbers would actually be better than what they quoted... 

* It seems to me that the absolute accuracy of dynos is somewhat of a grab bag, as is the case for power meters in cycling. The precision of dynos (i.e., repeatability of measurement) might be quite good, but it's difficult for me to believe that any of these measurements are to better accuracy than +/- 2-3% of the "truth". (I'm talking about just the accuracy of the dyno hardware itself. Of course there is also the matter of properly accounting for temperature and altitude, which is no doubt buried in the dyno software.)


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Jon1983 said:


> Can you give a rough estimate of how much shop time it would take a professional to install this? I looked at the instructions, and it seems pretty involved. Thanks.


 We charge 2 hours labor to install a C2 QuickFlow SRI 



psn said:


> By the way, assuming that they measured 201.1 whp*, they're getting 228.5 at the crank (using the 12% loss assumption). In this case, their numbers would actually be better than what they quoted...


 Resulting power numbers were measured at the wheels on a Mustang MD500 dyno 

201.1 whp 
175.5 wtq


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Chart?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Chart?


 they are still looking for it, i suppose.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

itskohler said:


> Chart?


 Posted above


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Loved my SRI n/a .. Love it even more with Stage 2 turbo.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> Posted above


 I was on my computer at work and it didn't show up. :banghead:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Car is a blast to drive, Thanks again Team C2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

C2Motorsports said:


> Posted above


 great! 

thank you, again.


----------



## monster20v (Mar 19, 2005)

drivingon9 said:


> Any 2012 Jetta love for the SRI yet?


 This happening any time soon. I'm very interested. :thumbup:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Car is a blast to drive, Thanks again Team C2


 Absolutely our pleasure...now bring it back in for another couple of days on the dyno, and let's see if we can further improve your numbers :heart: 



drivingon9 said:


> Any 2012 Jetta love for the SRI yet?


 We have 2012 NA Performance software, but as of now, we do not have access to a 2012 car WITH our C2 QuickFlow SRI installed. We have been speaking with our 2012 NA development customer (who is also local) and there _*"may"*_ be a plan for this in the not-so-distant future. 

Stay Tuned


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Have you guys had the chance to look into the issue wiith the alternator being in the way?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

itskohler said:


> Have you guys had the chance to look into the issue wiith the alternator being in the way?


 Do you mean the PS pump? 
It has presented some challenges, as it is not as easy as just lopping off the end of the plenum. We are continually looking at a solution. 

As pictured here on our website:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya, I knew that was in an issue as well, but I could've sworn I saw something about the alternator causing some issues as well. Maybe they were confused and mistook the pump for the alternator. 

In any case, I'm in an automatic now anyways so this won't be of any use to me.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Ya, I knew that was in an issue as well, but I could've sworn I saw something about the alternator causing some issues as well. Maybe they were confused and mistook the pump for the alternator.
> 
> In any case, I'm in an automatic now anyways so this won't be of any use to me.


 Remove it. These cars aren't that hard to turn without ps. I didn't have it for a whole year when I had my OMP wheel in. Wasn't as bad as some other cars without it. 

Sacrifices for power?  You'll have to make a few at some point


----------



## FalmouthMK5 (Jun 26, 2008)

psn said:


> Personally I'd be more interested in whp before and whp after.


 We actually dyno'd a 2.5 Rabbit. Installed ONLY the C2 SRI on the dyno and then dyno'd it again immediately after. When looking at this graph please keep in mind: 

-The ONLY change made to this car was the C2 SRI 
-This car is not running SRI software 
-This car is on a COMPLETELY stock exhaust 
-The only engine modifications include REVO software and an APR CAI 

This graph is useful as it shows the peak gains of adding only a SRI, and should not be used as some sort of "See, you dont make 200whp n/a on the C2 SRI" 

This car would obviously bennefit from SRI specific software and some exhaust modifications ... hopefully both coming shortly... 

Peak HP gain of 14whp, but the important thing to note is that the car is obviously not done producing power as it approaches redline, wheras with the stock manifold the car is out of steam by 5700rpm. 










Blog article with dyno video: http://www.rennenparts.com/index.ph...ore-and-after-C2-Motorsports-SRI-Install.html


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^Saw something similar to that this past weekend at Wolfsgart on Vems dyno (hub mounted). The car in question I was talking to the shop owner about the dyno after the C2 SRI install and then they put it back on the dyno after the car had the proper software at the show. From what I can remember what I was told and see about the car. 

Before: 
C2 SRI 
CAI 
Cat back exhaust 
WHP 168 

After with C2 software: 
WHP 180 

It doesnt have the peak 200 hp but the gains are there it be nice to have a stock number but oh well. I should mention that I think between the two dynos something happend to the downpipe and had been reduced in size as temp fix. Maybe the owner will chime in? 

I really want to get my car on a dyno.... But I am really happy with my C2/C2 combo but would like to get the updated SRI software at some point.


----------



## psn (May 22, 2012)

FalmouthMK5 said:


> We actually dyno'd a 2.5 Rabbit. Installed ONLY the C2 SRI on the dyno and then dyno'd it again immediately after. When looking at this graph please keep in mind:
> 
> -The ONLY change made to this car was the C2 SRI
> -This car is not running SRI software
> ...


 Good stuff. :thumbup: + :beer:


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

8.10.12 Update 

C2 2.5 QuickFlow SRI: Retail *$999* 

Get the C2NER as The "Tuner" Package along with the C2 SRI and flashload the appropriate software in the comfort and convenience of your own driveway. 

Click Link For More Info 
http://www.c2motorsports.com/index....rt&page=shop.browse&category_id=190&Itemid=58


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

8.13.2: 
To those that have recently emailed a request on availability of the C2 QuickFlow SRI 
We have 5 units in stock for shipping ! ! ! !


----------

